# tsuka, mr. no-feathers



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

after last nights night fright... this is tsuka's result.... lost half the feathers on his bad wing



















but hes still a happy boy


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is a big strong man  and very brave


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i can never get him to grow in that wing  i clipped it so he COULD grow it in next molt... not this lol he has no luck, poor guy. i find hes been having less night frights actually since i put him back in with dally when we moved here.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You might consider leaving him fully flighted once the feathers grow back in. maybe he won't injure the wings so often. If he has night frighte he may be the type of bird that needs lights on 24/7


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

poor guy, I thought the problem was that his feathers don't grow in properly... sounds like he might need more light as srtiels said. they both had a bad night fright last night didn't they?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

srtiels, i did leave them unclipped for awhile. they kept falling out every week. the other wing was fully grown in and each time he tried to fly he was so badly unbalanced, he just knocked more feathers out when he thrashed and crashed  sadly, we sleep with the lights on medium (we have the dial lights) but this is the first night fright weve had since living here. again, it was a cat that caused it... but not from jumping on the cages this time. our shy daystar went under the cage to sleep in a favourite hiding spot and it spooked the birds. im afraid to put him in a dinky little sleeping cage in fear he has a night fright and breaks wings! we keep the tv on either playing music or movies 24/7 so he has background noise (cats and chinchillas make LOTS of racket in the night) to drown out sudden noises. we USED to sleep with a lamp on, but that broke so we use our regular lights. hes in our bedroom SO i can hear if they have night frights... thankfully this was a freak thing compared to before. hes honestly improved on the night frights. weve been living here now for almost 4 months and this is the first weve actually had since weve been here. thats VERY good for him.

part of the problem is, his favourite way to sleep is with his bad wing against the side of the cage. he whacked his wing on the side all the way down... not a feather went missing on his other wing


im hoping this clip will fix the problem in his flights and next molt i will see how they come in. i want him to be flighted so bad  i feel bad because he watches dally just zip around the room and he tries to follow and it ends badly

belinda, thats part of the problem. this is the same wing he has trouble with, though im proud to say, he didnt have any deformed ones at all fall out. all nice and normal... but he went and knocked them out. im trying to protect his wings in any way i can but he doesnt want to co operate :wacko:


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

aww, poor tsuka, I hope he can fully grow in those feathers again. Our white-face female Eva has the same problem with her tail feathers and they still aren't growing in very well yet. That is more from the pet store we got her from since we saw she had no tail feathers at all there.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Poor boy. I am finding with Finn if I cut off his flight feathers; he cant break them. He has 3 now but I think I will cut them for his ow safety.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have hope he will. someone on another forum has the same problem as tsuka but with their budgie. grows in deformed stunted feathers that fall out and its not any disease (been tested). vets dont know what causes this. 

but the person's budgie is starting to get a better tail so i have hope tsuka will get better flights


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

maybe you could try keeping the cats our your bedroom at night? Ive started leaving a small lamp on for sausage n spuddy and the room is always shut off to the kitties at night, just so horrible to be awoken to them thrashing, worry so much bout them hurting themselves!  But they havent had anymore since we started leaving the lamp on


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its rare the cats caused it. this was because i forgot to put something in her way so she cant go under, it was my fault  i cant block the cats out as we dont live in an apartment big enough and the cats need their space too. that and their litter box is in the room and jessie has urinary problems and needs it lol before we moved, his cage was able to be jumped on by daystar because the dresser was low enough to jump on it when he was in a separate cage. there was a heating pad on top of his cage and she always wanted to sleep on it... but now hes in with dally and the cage is too tall for them to jump onto, they really dont jump on the cages. im lucky i have cats who dont care enough to jump lol ones too fat and old and is arthritic and is terrified of the birds, ones a kitten, but she hasnt been able to get to the cages (nothing for her to jump from here) and daystar has no interest in the birds, shes shy and likes to hide under things and shes our shorthair cat and often seeks out warmth


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

I leave a closet light with the door left open for my birds. It doesn't light up the whole room, but it seems to help with night frights.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i keep our lights on as we dont have that, but thats a great idea


----------

